# Help with "Windows has recovered from unexpected shutdown"



## vistauser (Mar 8, 2008)

Once in a while the computer shuts down and when it restarts there is a message that Windows has recovered from an unexpected shutdown. The problem is detailed as follows:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	9f
BCP1:	00000003
BCP2:	8567DB98
BCP3:	87AE13D0
BCP4:	874D5158
OS Version:	6_0_6000
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini030708-01.dmp
C:\Users\Harish\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-48509431-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Harish\AppData\Local\Temp\WER6871.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409

The link to a solution to the problem takes you to a knowledge base article and asks you to download an update. After you download the update the message is that it is not applicable.

I have Vista Premium on my HP Pavilion desktop. Any help or solutions to this problem would be appreciated.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

.
Hi vistauser, 

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

I will be glad to look into this for you. The information that you posted while sufficient for me to know that we had another Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) among us, is insufficient for any type of analysis. However, there should be a memory dump file located on your hard drive. You can find it in the mindump sub-folder of the windows folder - c:\windows\minidump. It should have the same name as the file listed in your post - Mini030708-01.dmp - and there maybe more down there. If there are, copy them all to your desktop or to the folder of your choice. Then you may either zip them all as they are or you can attach them individually to a post but you will have to change the file extensions from *.dmp to *.txt. Be sure to send them all as one or two held back could yield a valuable clue.

I do have about +/- 30 others to get through, so please be patient. If you would like a status either POST or send me a PM anytime - not a problem. 

It would also be helpful to me, although not a necessity, if you would please download, install and execute Belarc Advisor and post those results as well.

*Belarc Advisor - download*

Should you require clarification of any of the above, please do not hesitate to POST or send me a PM - OK?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

p.s. Don't waste your time with the Windows Error Reporting as you will never receive a definitive answer on this from Microsoft. Ever. 

.


----------



## vistauser (Mar 8, 2008)

View attachment Mini021808-02.zip


View attachment 24757


Thanks for responding. I am attaching all the minidump files in the folder c:\windows\minidump and the report from Belarc Advisor. Let me know what you think after you have had a chance to look at the files.

~Harish


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi vistauser, 

I have the preliminary debugging finished of your 25 memory dumps. Every single dump has come back to a single faulting driver - for an 802.11 wireless card:

Faulting Driver: *athr.sys*
Built by:* WinDDK *
Company: * Atheros Communications, Inc.* 
Product: *Driver for Atheros CB42/CB43/MB42/MB43 Network Adapter *
Description: *Atheros Extensible Wireless LAN device driver *

.
What I am not sure of is the exact wireless card in your HP. The attached report lists it as :

*HP 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter*

.
Did you add a wireless 802.11 network card after the purchase?


Please go into Device Manager (START | type device manager in the start search box | select same). See if the information there is the same above for the wireless card.

Follow the instructions on the screen:











.
*


Assuming that this information checks out, I will consider my findings to be final. Please let me know how you make out.



Regards. . .

jcgriff2



.



*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have removed your belarc file,before posting a belarc log you need to edit out all your software keys


----------



## vistauser (Mar 8, 2008)

dai: Thanks for removing the file.

jcgriff2:

Thanks for the debugging. The 802.11 network card came with the HP machine. I have only added a display adapter card.

The Driver file listed for the HP 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter is athr.sys from Atheros Communications Inc. version 7.2.0.132 built by WinDDK. I clicked on "Update Driver" but the message that came back after the search says: "Windows has determined that the driver software for your device is up to date." Is there another site where I can get an updated driver? Thanks.

~Vistauser


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi vistauser, 

WOW! I'm glad (sort of) to hear that this card is in your computer as this fact was not evident from the specs whatsoever. I find it to be unfortunate and also sad that HP nor Microsoft has published anything on this as it could have saved you and many others a ton of grief - not too mention expense on non-related hardware upgrades/replacements. The driver is simply a poorly written software program.

I found many sites indicating a problem with this 802.11 card. Then again many sites could be found on anything. One "fix" mentioned was to roll the driver back to a previous version - like v7.2.0.124 - the problem that I see (from the software side of Windows) is that the date on this driver is 22 Jan 2007, which is 8 days prior to the public release date of Vista. I was not able to find if this driver can be used on the Windows NT 6.0 platform - on which Vista is built (XP is NT 5.x). Not being well versed in the hardware arena, I will defer to dai on this. Also - what about contacting HP?

Here is the website link for the v7.2.0.124:



http://http://driveragent.com/archive/11870/1-0-2?q=athr.sys&PHPSESSID=jh8fn4e4hcj7tvvdi7msoa5eu2




I do hope that the resolution of this will end the days of BSODs for you. 

Good Luck. . .

JC


.


----------



## vistauser (Mar 8, 2008)

JC:

I appreciate your help. One other thought on this. I looked at the Power Management Tab for the HP 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter and saw that the "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" was checked. Could this have been the problem since the restarts (after the BSODs) appeared after I was away from my machine for a while or overnight. I have unchecked this box and will see if that stops the restarts.

If it continues, then I will try rolling back the driver and call HP if I have to. Thanks.

~Vistauser


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

vistauser said:


> JC:
> 
> I appreciate your help. One other thought on this. I looked at the Power Management Tab for the HP 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter and saw that the "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" was checked. Could this have been the problem since the restarts (after the BSODs) appeared after I was away from my machine for a while or overnight. I have unchecked this box and will see if that stops the restarts.
> 
> ...



Hi vistauser, 

I don't know an answer to your direct question. I don't really see how the selection or not of this setting would be a primary cause of a BSOD. This selection simply adds or removes this device from a list the system consults during times of required energy conservation.

One thing I do wish to suggest to you is that if you decide to roll the driver back, make a copy of the current one first. You'll find it in c:\windows\system32\drivers. Also, I would make a restore point using the System Restore function.

The link that I provided for you was no good. Apologies. 

Here is the website link for the v7.2.0.124:


http://driveragent.com/archive/11870/1-0-2?q=athr.sys&PHPSESSID=jh8fn4e4hcj7tvvdi7msoa5eu2

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## lino333 (May 4, 2010)

Hi
I'm having the same problem as Harish. I do have the same network card and updated it and it hasn't helped me. Can you help identify the problem if I send my dump file? I tried everything. Even Microsoft couldn't help me so it would be so appreciated. Thanks

Lino


----------

